# translease intern. ltd.



## toocrazy_w (30 Mai 2009)

:wall: HELP! trotz sperrung unterlaubte *sms-abbuchungen* von dieser firma. zusätzlich werden auf unserer *festnetz-nummer* horrende beträge *direkt verrechnet* (vermutlich internet-seiten). kaum lade ich das handy auf, wird gleich wieder alles abgezogen und die festnetz-anbieter wollen auch ihr geld. sprengt total mein budget!!! was kann ich machen? bin dankbar für jede Hilfe! thx!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: translease intern. ltd.*

Translease International gehört zu den Firmen, die die meisten Mehrwertnummern in Deutschland gemietet haben. Man hat allerlei Kooperationen mit dem who-is-who der deutschen Mehrwertszene. Achte bei Schmuddelwerbung im Schmuddel-TV oder in Zeitungsannoncen mal auf das Kürzel "TLI" - es ist omnipräsent.
Versuche mal, rauszukriegen, welche Telefonnummern/Kurzwahlen berechnet werden.

was meinst du mit "trotz Sperrung"? Woher kommt Deine Vermutung, dass Internetseiten abgerechnet werden?


----------



## toocrazy_w (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: translease intern. ltd.*

hi!thx für deine mitteilung. -gesperrt hab ich eine dieser nummern per handy-anbieter. bekomme aber trotzdem noch kostenpflichtige sms.          -übers internet vermute ich es, weil anscheinend niemand von meiner familie telefoniert hat. dachte, es könnten kostenpflichtige seiten sein. gemein ist es, da mir mein festnetzanbieter diese nummern direkt in rechnung stellt. einfach nicht bezahlen führt dann zur betreibung etc. hab ich eine möglichkeit,dagegen anzugehen? (nochmal danke für deine hilfe!) :-D lg!


----------



## Teleton (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: translease intern. ltd.*

Die Festnetzsache hört sich nach einem VoiceAbo an. Translease passt da auch. Welcher Anbieter rechnet das ab? Welcher Buchungstext? Hast Du schon einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert. Schau mal in den §45 i TKG wegen Form und Frist Deiner Rügen.


----------

